# Bonding



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive been reading that to help the bonding process you are to put them in a blanket and leave them on your lap while watching tv... Well my hedgie freaks when you cover him, jumps up huffing and will struggle until he can get free of it then once he gets it off him he will try to take off. Its impossible to keep him on me because he is so scared and with him not liking to burrow in things how am I suppose to watch tv with him on me lol anytime you pick him up he freaks and tries to get away... He doesnt want anything to do with people and is constsntly trying to get away from me. he is only comfortable in his igloo.... Hmmm theres an idea (light bulb just came on lol) maybe I should sit the igloo on me and allow him to go im the igloo so he stikl feels protected... Im going to try that tonight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Have you tried a hedgie bag?


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

No I havnt... I dont even have one because well I havnt had him that long and also I figured he wouldnt like them because of how bad he freaks when I wrap him a towel or something around him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

I suggest getting one and leaving it in the cage maybe even the igloo so he can get comfy with it and if he will sleep in it in his igloo you can pick up the bag and he might go back to sleep or come out more cautiously to explore. It is possible you just have a very skidish and move about hedgehog


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I may attempt to make one myself because they are too expensive online for something you can make yourself. It may not look pretty but oh well lol


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

If the things you wrap him in have scent eg: laundry detergent that could be the issue too. 

The igloo on belly idea sounds ok and provides the ability for close contact in a manner he is comfortable in...did you try it?


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> If the things you wrap him in have scent eg: laundry detergent that could be the issue too.
> 
> The igloo on belly idea sounds ok and provides the ability close contact in a manner he is comfortable in...did you try it?


no laundry smell..... And I havnt tried the igloo on belly yet but im def going to tonight.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeremiah was like that at first and one thing that helped was wearing a hoodie and putting him in the pocket for a few hours a day while watching tv and going about with daily home activities. Then at night I'd take him out and do the same thing after he had time in his play pen to play and go to the bathroom. the hoodie gives them a chance to get used to your smell, the sounds you make and that are going on, and used to movement. good luck. oh and bribery seems to work well with some hedgies, try giving him/her mealworms or another treat while you are holding him/her.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

shawnwk1 said:


> jeremiah was like that at first and one thing that helped was wearing a hoodie and putting him in the pocket for a few hours a day while watching tv and going about with daily home activities. Then at night I'd take him out and do the same thing after he had time in his play pen to play and go to the bathroom. the hoodie gives them a chance to get used to your smell, the sounds you make and that are going on, and used to movement. good luck. oh and bribery seems to work well with some hedgies, try giving him/her mealworms or another treat while you are holding him/her.


Wont he go to the bathroom in your pocket though and smear it all over?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol yeah that happened a few times, but if you make sure that he/she goes right before you put them in your pocket and take him/her out every couple hours and put in the play pen/pool/whatever to use the bathroom again you should be fine. most of the time he would just sleep all day though so as long as he went before he went in the pocket all was well, it's when i had a temporary "duh" moment and spaced out letting him go first that i had to switch out hoodies lol.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an old hoodie that I dont wear anymore so I will try that


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

good luck keep us updated


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so hes really not liking the hoodie thing lol hes freaking out jumping around and keeps trying to get out. Should I make him stay in there for a bit or is that just mean lol cause I feel bad lol


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

And he pooped in my pocket and smeared it all over... Even though he poo'd before I stuck him in lol...... Oh well, at least its an old shirt


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i wouldn't force him it may tramatize him for life. maybe tonight when he wakes up if you have a playpen open it and sit in front of the open spot while he's running around and just let him play and explore without touching him and try that for a few nights he might come over to you out of curiosity and then you can try just putting your hand down, but not touching and after that try petting as he goes by, etc. bonding can take a lot of time and just takes patience and consistancy. sometimes bonding can take years and may never happen you just have to keep trying. one thing that may help is if you just let him sleep during the day as they are nocturnal animals. try not waking him up until about 9 or 10pm if he gets more sleep he may not be as skiddish.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

He usually doesnt come out to run on his wheel until 4 or 5 AM lol and im in bed by then. hes going to be hard to tame but im not going to give up on him. I even tried putting the igloo on my me but he wouldnt stay in it, he just kept running out lol doesnt want anything to do with me.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

you may take him in for a vet visit just to rule out anything that causes erratic behavior like an ear infection or something, but if all health issues are ruled out then yeah patience is your best bet he may just be an explorer more than a cuddler and either way i'm sure you will love him for who he is


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I may have figured a way to bond with my little guy. I've found that hes comfortable in his igloo while on my bed so I just lay next to the igloo while I watch tv and he sleeps.... Or jumps if I move lol..... Will this work for bonding? Its the only method I have been able to come up with that helps him feel safe.


----------

